# Meet my T, Chewbacca!



## Team Gomberg (Jan 1, 2017)

What better way to start the new year than with a new pet? 

I just picked up a Rose hair tarantula today. Sub adult female, very calm and easy to handle. My second T.
Even my youngest kiddo (who named her) is enjoying her.


----------



## BILBO-03 (Jan 1, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## wellington (Jan 1, 2017)

Now that's one pet I couldn't have. Very cool looking though.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 1, 2017)

Because little brother held her, big brother had to do it, too!






I had 2 to choose from. This one or another one with a beautiful, rose pink color. She was stunning to look at! ...but she was more skittish. I'm so glad I went with the calm ugly duckling LOL


----------

